# Wheel Puller Question



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

One of my wheels on my 2035 is chipped. I want to replace it but I do not have a wheel puller. 
I am hesitant to buy or convert the battery terminal/wheel puller but I do not want to pay $200.00 for a Lionel ST-311 either.
Is there a happy medium? Maybe a repro ST-311?


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Just to update, this is the result of my googling









$42.95









$49.99









$75.00


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The times I have replaced wheels, I did it without a wheel puller. For a steamer, you should be able to remove the connecting rods from both sides and use a drift punch to drive the axle out of the wheel. If your loco has magnetraction, the side plates of the otor will be aluminum, so be gentle. You may want to support the wheel with some thing strips of steel like banding material.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Taking them off is one thing, getting them on straight is another. I've successfully used a drill press as a press to install wheels.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I know it isn't an easy process, but at times is necessary. I was recommended to Frank Timko from Timko's Repair Depot. He has one for $34.95 plus shipping. I am going to pull the trigger. The only tool I have to put them back on is my bench vise. Hopefully I will be successful....


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yeah the good pullers are under forty from the part guys.:thumbsup:

200, must be made of gold or autographed.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I've used a punch on the axle to remove wheels, too. You want to tap the end of the axle on the damaged wheel. The other side of the motor needs to be supported, but with enough gap for the mating "good" wheel (and axle) to drop down as the axle is tapped.

Steady but gentle taps, rather than one or two big hits.

My method, anyway ...

TJ


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Maybe your local hobby shop can recommend someone you can pay (less than the cost of the puller) to replace the wheel for you after you get the axle off the engine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I take mine up to a local hobby shop now, they have wheel pullers and presses.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Grj, how do you set up the drill press to put on the wheels? Curious do you have a pic? I dont have any local hobby shops that deal in trains. They sell them but thats it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't have any pictures. I do it the simple way. I set a block on the far side with a support for the axle on the far side. This is so I don't move that wheel on the axle. I normally just put a flat-head screw into a wood block and center the screw under the axle. I then just use the chuck on the press to push the wheel on. I open the jaws so they're not exposed and use the flat bottom of the chuck to press the wheel in place. It's actually a lot easier than it sounds.

For the last couple of times, I've used the real press at a local train store, the owners are the sponsors of our train club.


----------



## pjdog1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I needed a wheel puller for a O-Gauge American Flyer 3701 box cab. I did a search on EBay and found several at many different prices. After many failed attemps to bid and win one I finally got two. They are both different and work on different size locomotives. However they both work great and did a great job on the 3701.

jack


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks grj; makes a lot a sense.


----------

